# Home Haunters Association



## legendofthewood

Here is a cool website that I wanted to let everyone know about. This is a new website that was recently launched. It offers a Home Haunt Registry where we can register our haunts to have a place to find each other. It also has some cool affiliate discounts. It has been changing daily, so keep an eye on it. I think it will be a good place for home haunters.

Take a look and register your haunt, it's free. Browse to the link below and then click "Register Your Haunt".

http://www.homehauntersassociation.com/


----------



## larry

Good luck on your site!

Hopefully there will be not be any confusion with your site and the one we are about to launch “Home Haunt Association”. 

We have been working on our new site “Home Haunt Association” for several months that will be a “members only” association dedicated to the home haunter.

We have been very quiet about this project so not to “let the cat out of the bag” in order to provide the best benefits possible (pre-mature announcements are bad).

I thought that I should bring this to your attention since we will be launching soon and we have similar names. After many months of planning we finally confirmed the name on December 20 when we registered the domain. 

Once again, just wanted to let you know of this project since it has similar names.

(Watch for upcoming announcements)

Thanks much!


----------



## Scare Shack

Im sure a lot of folks that read this have no idea as to whats going . A new site was launched and immediately caused much confusion.

Larry, thank you for stepping in to clarify the current confusion going on with this project.

In the past 2 days we have received emails in regards to what happened and what is going on. 
Thank you for the concern. To those that know of this project for the past few months that is about to launch shortly and those involved aiding in getting it going, there is, yes, some confusion going on.

The site mentioned in this thread homehauntersassociation.com, is in no way affiliated with our site,
HomeHauntAssoiation.com.

We are trying to work out any confusion that has started already.

Im posting this here as public knowledge to help aid in the emails coming in on whats going on in a attempt to slow the mail down.
Like Larry has mentioned, we have keep this project Very quite. We did not want to have to announce 
It early but felt the need to, to avoid un-nessecary confusion. 

Both sites will have very different content. We had a chance to speak with them, in concern to whats going on about this confusion. 

On a side not, I wish them the very best with the new site, theres never enough places to find home haunts.

Be sure to watch for announcements on the launch date, details and more.
At this time, we are not going into full details about HomeHauntAssociation and exactly what it is, what it offers or anything else. As much as the many people that do know about it are Very Excited.

-Johnny


----------



## asterix0

*People don't know about secret societies*

I'm not directly associate with the HomeHauntersAssociation (although I have posted there). I met the webmaster in Las Vegas last March at the Transworld convention and he described his plans for his site. I found him sincere and helpful. He even offered to help me design a page describing the crate monster I am building! IMHO, he is provide a site which complements forums such as this (which I read religiously) in that it provides permanent a directory of home haunts and links to suppliers for amateur prop builders (my primary interest). 

I can understand the desire of the as yet unannounced site to establish a distinct identity. However, I find the following quote objectionable:

"quote removed by admin"

That certainly sounds like a "bash/or attack" to me. How is one supposed to know that another group has unannounced plans to establish a site with a name similar to another domain-name they have not registered? In any case, I hope both sites will be useful additions to the haunting community.


----------



## larry

I removed the quote that you found offensive as I could see how it could read that way.

Thanks.


asterix0 said:


> I'm not directly associate with the HomeHauntersAssociation (although I have posted there). I met the webmaster in Las Vegas last March at the Transworld convention and he described his plans for his site. I found him sincere and helpful. He even offered to help me design a page describing the crate monster I am building! IMHO, he is provide a site which complements forums such as this (which I read religiously) in that it provides permanent a directory of home haunts and links to suppliers for amateur prop builders (my primary interest).
> 
> I can understand the desire of the as yet unannounced site to establish a distinct identity. However, I find the following quote objectionable:
> 
> "quote removed by admin"
> 
> That certainly sounds like a "bash/or attack" to me. How is one supposed to know that another group has unannounced plans to establish a site with a name similar to another domain-name they have not registered? In any case, I hope both sites will be useful additions to the haunting community.


----------



## lowdwnrob

Both Of these sites sound cool. Cant wait to see them.


----------



## asterix0

Rob,

It's good to hear from you! I bought windshield wiper motors from you and love them. I've built (well almost built) a crate monster and am using one of the motors to drive the cam that shakes the lid.

I've spent time at the Home Haunters Association site but am still waiting for the launch of the Home Haunt Club. The Association seems to be evolving as an index to resources for the sub-charity haunt crowd. Me for example. They have a home haunt registry and big collection of haunt videos and projects.

My understanding is that the Club will have a different focus. Since I need all the resources I can get, I'm anxious to see what they'll provide too!

Here are the links: www.homehauntersassociation.com and www.homehauntclub.com.

Asterix0


----------



## Son-of-Thing

Looks like it's time to give a shout-out for the "National Haunted Homeowners Association" -- 

NHHA - The National Haunted Homeowners Association -- Cosmic Associates

-- going into its 5th year. This site is only open after the first week of September and closes after the first week of November, and is strictly an awards-related group, bestowing "NHHA Awards" via Local Chapter Leaders on houses which noticeably participate in neighborhood Halloween activities.


----------



## danandmeg

So when is HomeHauntAssociation.com coming? Just curious.


----------



## Shalloween

Hi. Do you mean the Home Haunters Association? It's up and running at www.homehauntersassociation.com. I'm a member and LOVE it. Great resources and they are starting to host contests where you get free stuff.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I agree with Shalloween. My haunt is registered as well and it's a great site.


----------



## asterix0

Me to. I was an early member and really like the video content at the www.homehauntersassociation.com. I have also used my membership to get vendor discounts.


----------



## LordDanteMorris

*Thanx*

Just discovered the homehaunters association site thanx to you guys. Its a great site. We've registered our haunt now and are looking forward to posting pictures from this year and seeing what everyone else is doing. Great resources too...and we can all use the resources!


----------



## asterix0

LordDanteMorris,

Thank you. 

Asterix0


----------

